# How do you get your dog to eat "supplements"? Vitamins, ACV, coconut oil, etc.



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

*How do you get your dog to eat "supplements"? Vitamins, ACV, coconut oil, etc.*

I've been trying to add various extras to my pup's food, but it's difficult because he is so picky! Since I know so many of you use these as well, I'd love to know your tips on how you integrate them into your dog's diet:

Apple cider vinegar - I've tried adding a small amount (way less than the recommended tbsp.) to both his kibble and water bowl but both were swiftly rejected. Especially the water method, which was a surprise for He-Who-Likes-to-Lick-Street-Runoff.

Coconut oil - He won't eat it plain, in either solid or liquid form. Does anyone know if it loses its potency if you use it to cook a protein and feed it that way?

Vitamins - He's tolerant of Vitamin C in powder form, and Vitamin E capsules (to pair with fish oil). However, he dislikes his chewable Glycoflex now, even when crushed. For those with pill-haters, how do you add supplements?

Thanks!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm good at hiding them inside chunks of meat. We squeeze fish oil over her food and hope she gets enough.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> I'm good at hiding them inside chunks of meat. We squeeze fish oil over her food and hope she gets enough.


I feel lucky enough that my picky little guy tolerates his fish oil in his kibble, sigh. I've tried hiding pills in meat/peanut butter/balls of wet food, but he's a slow eater and picks apart everything! Does your girl just scarf it down?


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I toss the multivitamin into his kibble he scarfs it all down


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very easy, don't feed supplements. No good comes from them, just feed a good food and be done.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> I feel lucky enough that my picky little guy tolerates his fish oil in his kibble, sigh. I've tried hiding pills in meat/peanut butter/balls of wet food, but he's a slow eater and picks apart everything! Does your girl just scarf it down?


She can surgically remove pills from anything. We just sort of mix it all together and hope for the best. We get her to eat the glucosamine about 90% of the time. We do poke a hole in the fish oil capsule and squirt that all over her food. She does seem to like it.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

In the past when I had to give a lot of supplements I would try and get all of them in capsule/powder form so that I could mix it up first with a little wet food to add to the kibble. I have also mixed the supplements with a little bit of yogurt.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

lemonadeicedtea said:


> For those with pill-haters, how do you add supplements?
> 
> Thanks!


Cheese....American Cheese works great


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Cheese....American Cheese works great


Yup. I used to put my Boxer's thyroid pills in a small piece of cheese twice every day before I realized he didn't care enough to separate the pill from his food if I dropped it in there.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Took some time (not much), but I just gave my dog the best treats in the world (I make), so I put a couple feetin front - show him, put it down and say you gotta take your pill first...I put arm around neck, left hand under his jaw (as I am right handed) and open mouth w/fingers (he does on own now), stick it back in throat, closes mouth, I hold slightly, rib throat and say swallow - 

If training him to take doesn't work, then rub it on his paw, he'll lick it off.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Open the dogs mouth and just drop them in there. Immediately after, have a spoon full of something like peanut butter or canned pumpkin. The dog will lick the spoon and simultaneously swallow whatever's in his/her mouth. Works every time.


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips, everyone! I'll have to work on teaching him to swallow things. 

Any apple cider vinegar/coconut oil users out there? I'd love to know how you added those, especially ACV.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Any type or pills I have had to give such as antibiotics or probiotics I dont give supplements I put the pill in peanut butter and they lick the pill and peanut butter off the spoon it works great.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I mix in his raw food. He does manage to eat around the Vit C most of the time. :d


----------

